# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten PC-Gehäuse - welches PC-Case ist das richtige für mich?



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten PC-Gehäuse - welches PC-Case ist das richtige für mich?*

						Big, Midi oder Mini - wir erklären Ihnen in unserem PC-Case-Ratgeber die Kriterien, auf welche Sie beim Kauf des PC-Gehäuses achten sollten, geben Ihnen in unserer Gehäuse-Rangliste eine Kaufempfehlung und den Überblick über die aktuell interessantesten Gehäuse.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Die besten PC-Gehäuse - welches PC-Case ist das richtige für mich?*


----------

